# Per push?



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

How do you guys figure your per push pricing? If I would normally charge $200 to push a 1"-3" snow for a certain lot what would charge per push for the bid. Considering all storms are not the same I'm trying to figure an average price. Would you charge $300 to cover yourself and hope you don't get many 12" events? This is for plowing only everything else is bid separate. In my area per push pricing isn't that common. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

How's the contract written? 

Our "per push" properties, the contract states that we start at the first trigger amount, and the property is cleared every time that trigger is reached through the end of the storm. Meaning, 2 inch trigger, 6 inch storm, it's pushed 3 times, and they pay the "per push" price 3 times. May be incorrect way to do it, but we seem to have no problem selling the work.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

The contract has a 2" trigger. If its snowing during business hours there's a separate price to clean the drive lanes and keep all main roads open. After business hours it's a per push price regardless of the amount.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

John_DeereGreen;1821051 said:


> How's the contract written?
> 
> Our "per push" properties, the contract states that we start at the first trigger amount, and the property is cleared every time that trigger is reached through the end of the storm. Meaning, 2 inch trigger, 6 inch storm, it's pushed 3 times, and they pay the "per push" price 3 times. May be incorrect way to do it, but we seem to have no problem selling the work.





Ne1;1821053 said:


> The contract has a 2" trigger. If its snowing during business hours there's a separate price to clean the drive lanes and keep all main roads open. After business hours it's a per push price regardless of the amount.


That's what I do.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

So, how do you come up with a price "per push". As I stated above on a 1"-3" snow I would charge $200. How do you factor in the larger snows that you will get?


----------



## BallzeeOne (Jun 11, 2014)

Here is a snip from my contract. 

This bid is based on a price of: 
$__123.00______ per push for 2.0” to 4.9” 
$__154.00______ per push for 5.0” to 7.0” 
$__195.00______ per push for accumulations greater than 7.0”

I have found that when you put non rounded numbers people stop and look at it and ask questions. As if how did you come up with that number... It opens dialog and allows me to take a sales approach to say that, well unlike other companies we have accurately measured your property and feel this is the most accurate rate we can provide. What ever price you do end up going with my sweet spot in North East Ohio has been between $90-150 per event for smaller mom and pop restaurants and shops. Business's and smaller shopping plaza's between $150-250 is more inline with what I charge... Good Luck!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Glenn Lawn Care;1821056 said:


> That's what I do.


I guess I left that part out of mine. We do it the same way, generally as a half billing for driving lanes, etc.



Ne1;1821057 said:


> So, how do you come up with a price "per push". As I stated above on a 1"-3" snow I would charge $200. How do you factor in the larger snows that you will get?


If your trigger is 2", then you would (or at least I would) charge your price for whatever that falls in in your price structure.

In your example above, you plow when it hits 2", and they're billed $200.00. When another 2" has fallen, you plow again, and bill another $200.00. If you just do driving lanes only, then I bill at half rate, meaning they pay $100.00 for the second clearing. If it snows further, or the lot needs cleaned up, we go in after closing and do a cleanup that's billed at half rate, meaning another $100.00, or if there has been another 2 inches fall, or close to it, the entire lot is cleared again, salted, and they're billed for another $200.00 plus salt.

Pretty much, whatever your trigger is, it gets cleared at that, and billed at your price for that trigger. The catch is, you have to make sure you have enough equipment to keep up in the bigger snows, or you end up doing what you seem to be worried about, and clearing 4 or 6 inches for the price of 2.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Ok, maybe I need to clarify this. Let's assume its an overnight snowfall and you go in and only plow it once. The contract states they want a "per push price" for that lot regardless of the amount of snow. If it's a daytime event that's where we would start plowing at the 2" trigger and would bill that out separately under "maintenance plow"

So, how would guys figure out your per push price on something like that? It could be a 2" snow or a 10" snow...


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

That's impossible. You almost could.t give them a price. If it were me shoot way high and cover you behind. Almost any way you could loose.
And as a good plower you would monitor the lot and not let it get that deep.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Ne1;1821268 said:


> Ok, maybe I need to clarify this. Let's assume its an overnight snowfall and you go in and only plow it once. The contract states they want a "per push price" for that lot regardless of the amount of snow. If it's a daytime event that's where we would start plowing at the 2" trigger and would bill that out separately under "maintenance plow"
> 
> So, how would guys figure out your per push price on something like that? It could be a 2" snow or a 10" snow...


I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm leaning that way. I'm not familiar with that kind of pricing structure. Everything around here is bid by the inch.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Its not that hard!

Bill every time you are there. Weather you are just opening things up during the day and have to come back to clean it up at night. Or if you plow the entire lot once.

If you wait until it stops snowing on a 10" storm you won't have the account long! I'm at my commercial sites every 2" and bill for how ever many times I'm there.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Glenn that's not what they want. They want 2 prices. No cars in lot. X amount of snow .....how much 1-22 inches don't matter. 
Then howuch per open push


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

How much would you want for 2" ?

How much for 12" ?

I would split the difference between those numbers. If 2" were $200, and 12" were $400, I would ask $300 per push. 
It sounds like with no cars it would be a fairly simple lot? I wouldn't let it pass by for fear of having to push 12" for a 6" price. More often than not, you will only be pushing 2-6 inches I would think?


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Buswell Forest;1821311 said:


> How much would you want for 2" ?
> 
> How much for 12" ?
> 
> ...


Your right the majority of snows we get are less than 3". I was just trying to cover myself for the big events which will happen.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

The majority of my contracts are priced per push. I charge the same whether it snows 2" or 20". My customers love the fact it's one charge and that's why I have all the business that I do.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Camden;1821325 said:


> The majority of my contracts are priced per push. I charge the same whether it snows 2" or 20". My customers love the fact it's one charge and that's why I have all the business that I do.


So when figuring your plowing numbers do you figure most of your snowfalls will be under a certain amount of inches and go that route?


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

With Charging the same for 2-20" you are leaving a lot of money on the table. I charge by how much it snows. No free lunch.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Ne1;1821330 said:


> So when figuring your plowing numbers do you figure most of your snowfalls will be under a certain amount of inches and go that route?


Yes, exactly. And then I really make sure I bring home the point that the price stays the same regardless of the snow depth. You would be amazed at how many times I hear "Yeah, my last guy said it snowed 6" when it only snowed 4!". You will alleviate all those problems by sticking with one price.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Camden;1821325 said:


> The majority of my contracts are priced per push. I charge the same whether it snows 2" or 20". My customers love the fact it's one charge and that's why I have all the business that I do.


Yes. I can't give out details but that's similar as to what we do


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

maxwellp;1821331 said:


> With Charging the same for 2-20" you are leaving a lot of money on the table. I charge by how much it snows. No free lunch.


Really? Please explain.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

maxwellp;1821331 said:


> With Charging the same for 2-20" you are leaving a lot of money on the table. I charge by how much it snows. No free lunch.


I agree you may lose some money that otherwise might be due, but in the grand scheme if he prices it at an average of 5 or 6" push, he will make out ok when most are 3" or under. It's the same thing as grandview and a couple others figure on with 3 or 4 year seasonal bids.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Buswell Forest;1821351 said:


> I agree you may lose some money that otherwise might be due, but in the grand scheme if he prices it at an average of 5 or 6" push, he will make out ok when most are 3" or under. It's the same thing as grandview and a couple others figure on with 3 or 4 year seasonal bids.


You nailed it. We maybe get 1 or 2 storms a season that really make things difficult but for the most part we get the simple 2-4" storms that are a piece of cake to clean up. No need complicate things by adding a tiered pricing structure to the equation.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks guys! I appreciate all the responses.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I figured that was what they are doing but for me it will make the starting price to high. I have some real low ballers around here. So for a $50 driveway I would have to charge say $70 and that would put me out of the running. Seems people here just look at the bottom line. Even if they were told that for $70 I would do it no matter how much snow they just see the that $70 is way higher that the other bids.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

commercial work and driveways are two totally diffrent things.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

maxwellp;1821358 said:


> I figured that was what they are doing but for me it will make the starting price to high. I have some real low ballers around here. So for a $50 driveway I would have to charge say $70 and that would put me out of the running. Seems people here just look at the bottom line. Even if they were told that for $70 I would do it no matter how much snow they just see the that $70 is way higher that the other bids.


Sounds like a good place to use tiered pricing? 2 to 6 for x $, 6 to 10 for x $, 10 to 14 for x $?

I charge 1 price up to 12", double after that on drives, 1 set per push price on commercials with the understanding that I add some to each if the storm warrants. They are basically done at the discretion of the PM, and he treats me really well. Therefore, I treat them really well. I return for minor cleanups and drifting and don't bill, but when it's really shatty plowing, I get more $. Understand, I make good money on the average 4" plow.
If the homeowners call, I go, and charge the same per push. Lots of lake house owners who show up at random times. I usually try to do those last, and they are good about calling ahead.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

1olddogtwo;1821345 said:


> Yes. I can't give out details but that's similar as to what we do


Most of our stuff is seasonal, and we figure our price per 2 inches, or wherever the trigger is, and multiply it out by the number of average pushes per season.

Doesn't Arctic do mostly seasonal too?


----------

